# Powergum-Schlaufe



## ninja1 (6. August 2001)

Hi leute,
da einige angler beim feederfischen gerne mit der schlaufenmontage und powergum angeln habe ich mir gedacht,dass man das alles in einer montage vereinen könnte.Man nimmt einen 14 Karabiner haken,knotet in die wirbelöse das powergum,und eine weitere powergum schnur für die schlaufe,dann nimmt man einen weiteren 14 karabiner wirbel und knotet ebenfalls,das eine ende vom powergum und eben das andere ende von der  zweiten powergumschnur in die öse des karabiner wirbels.Wahlweise kann man auf der schlaufe einen ledgerbead oder einen wirbel laufen lassen.Das ist auch eine montage die man zu hause vorbereiten kann,und wenn man an der hauptschnur eine schlaufe hat,kann man an den tönnchenwirbeln öffnen und an die hauptschnur hängen, das vorfach kann man beim anderen wirbel einhängen.Was haltet ihr davon? 
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von ninja1 am 06-08-2001 um 18:38.]


----------



## Case (6. August 2001)

Hört sich gut an.
Aber bevor ich das Feedefischen anfang pack
ich dann doch wieder meine alte Bambusstippe aus.Ein konservativer 
Case


------------------
Besser ein Pfund in der Pfanne, als zehn Kilos 
"drangehabt"


----------



## ninja1 (6. August 2001)

Oder noch einfacher, man nimmt nur ein stück powergum circa 30cm lang, befestigt an beiden enden einen 14er karabinerwirbel,und auf dem powergum läuft ein ledgerbead,oder ein castingboom um den futterkorb einzuhängen.


----------



## CarphunterLuenen (6. August 2001)

Hallo Ninja,die Idee ist nicht schlecht aber sie wird nicht funktionieren.
Das Power-Gum ist nicht stark genug, du bekommst keinen Anhieb durch, beim Biss dehnt es sich zu stark das es sein könnte das Du den Biss nicht mitbekommst.
Bleibe am besten bei der Normalen Schlaufe und vergiß Deine casting-Booms doch mal, den die taugen fast alle nicht viel.

------------------
Tight Line
wünscht
Holger von  
      www.carp-fishing.de      und Moderator von   www.angeln.de


----------



## Franky (7. August 2001)

Hi Ninja,Holger hat recht: laß die blöden Castingbooms echt mal aus dem Spiel... Die machen echt mehr Ärger als alles andere. Wenn Du schon unbedingt Antitangle brauchst, nimm unsere Schlaufe, oder Schrumpfschlauch von Conrad Elektronik (für Seitenbleimontagen/"Carp-Rigs" etc.)Ich bastel mir die Powergum-Dinger immer separat dazu. Mit dem Grinnerknoten an den Wirbel knoten und oben eine Schlaufe (Doppel-Achter-Knoten -> würde ich nur als Schlaufenknoten nehmen!!!) Das ganze kannst Du zwischen den Schlaufenknoten in der Hauptschnur und die Schlaufenmontage fürs Körbchen basteln.Ein 30 cm Shock-Absorber ist allerdings etwas übertrieben! 15 cm reichen dicke aus, um 100 g mit 0,18er Schnur relativ weit zu schlenzen, ohne daß sie bricht und alles "kontaktlos" ins Wasser plumpst. Auch der Anschlag kommt noch relativ gut durch. Wichtig ist nur, daß Du die Rute gleichmäßig schnell nach hinten oben führst.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------

